# how to remove/delete immobiliser



## moorland-outlaw (Oct 9, 2013)

hi guys just done an engine conversion for someone and everything went well until it came to pulling the transponder chip out of the donor key. it snapped leaving a tiny bit stuck in the donor key, now it won't start due to the immobiliser. i have full VCDS so will be grateful if someone could post a link on how to remove the immobiliser.
the vehicles are - donor car - seat cordoba 2.0 16v (ABF) (2000 year) i have now fitted it into a seat ibiza (1999 year)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741836.141263485952754&type=1&l=637eee04e5

many thanks paul


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Gozer please delete edit.....


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

You do not need to do immo delete.
This is Immo 2 and just do adaptation:
First adopt key 
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Immobilizer_II_Key_Matching_(Cluster)

Then ECU
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Immobilizer_II_ECU_Swapping


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX:heart:


----------



## moorland-outlaw (Oct 9, 2013)

i don't have the pin of either ecu, usually conversions are straight forward, just wasn't expecting the chip to snap. so removal of immob is the easier choice at the moment. i have all the old bits including the old chip which didn't break.... but nothing to put them in to get any codes.

i'll do a scan tomorrow night, i need to delete the ABS off the ecu, clear the airbag light and reset service.
so look out for a post on saturday night.

thanks guys


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX:heart:


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

moorland-outlaw said:


> i don't have the pin of either ecu, usually conversions are straight forward, just wasn't expecting the chip to snap. so removal of immob is the easier choice at the moment. i have all the old bits including the old chip which didn't break.... but nothing to put them in to get any codes.
> 
> i'll do a scan tomorrow night, i need to delete the ABS off the ecu, clear the airbag light and reset service.
> so look out for a post on saturday night.
> ...


 Put old cluster in car , used old key and do this:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Immobilizer_II_ECU_Swapping


----------



## moorland-outlaw (Oct 9, 2013)

and that's just using old cluster and old chip??
didn't think the immob was part of the cluster on the 6k / mk3 platform

think i need the [25 immob] route??
i'll have a play around tonight

thanks again :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX:heart:


----------



## moorland-outlaw (Oct 9, 2013)

as i'm in the u.k. that may be quite expensive.
however here is the scan.

Saturday,12,October,2013,15:35:45:23495
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.0.0
Data version: 20130910


VIN: License Plate: T825PYD



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 6K - Seat Ibiza/Cordoba (1993 > 2001)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 17 25 45 56

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 037 906 024 BE
Component: DIGIFANT 3.2 1953 
VCID: 56A5C3FBB25C9AAE9EF-0962

1 Fault Found:
17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer 
P1570 - 35-00 - 
Readiness: N/A

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1J0-909-60x-VW3.lbl
Part No: 1J0 909 603 AD
Component: AIRBAG VW3 - V04 
Coding: 16708
Shop #: WSC 06402 
VCID: 6BD3820F19DE3746511-4B38

2 Faults Found:
00588 - Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N95) 
32-10 - Resistance Too High - Intermittent
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 6H0-953-257.lbl
Part No: 6H0 953 257 B
Component: IMMO VWZ3Z0X3358793 V71 
Coding: 09600
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 2F6B561FED468B663D9-4B38

2 Faults Found:
01176 - Key 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
01176 - Key 
65-10 - Unauthorized - Intermittent

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------
Saturday,12,October,2013,15:57:18:23495
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.0.0
Data version: 20130910


VIN: License Plate: T825PYD


Chassis Type: 6K - Seat Ibiza/Cordoba (1993 > 2001)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 17 25 45 56

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 037 906 024 BE
Component: DIGIFANT 3.2 1953 
VCID: 56A5C3FBB25C9AAE9EF-0962

1 Fault Found:
17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer 
P1570 - 35-00 - 
Readiness: N/A

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1J0-909-60x-VW3.lbl
Part No: 1J0 909 603 AD
Component: AIRBAG VW3 - V04 
Coding: 16708
Shop #: WSC 06402 
VCID: 6BD3820F19DE3746511-4B20

2 Faults Found:
00588 - Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N95) 
32-10 - Resistance Too High - Intermittent
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 6H0-953-257.lbl
Part No: 6H0 953 257 B
Component: IMMO VWZ3Z0X3358793 V71 
Coding: 09600
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 2F6B561FED468B663D9-4B52

1 Fault Found:
01176 - Key 
65-10 - Unauthorized - Intermittent

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX:heart:


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

Just do same thing what I told you in post #7.
Just instead Cluster keep original Immo box and key and go to address 25 instead 17.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX:heart:


----------

